# Fitness Test Info



## Freight_Train (31 May 2004)

Found this link today.  It may answer many of the repetitive questions that are asked about the dreaded fitness test.  Link is here - http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx
Good Luck,
Greg


----------

